# Eclipse Editor Tab



## Bubbche (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich versuche verzweifelt eine Einstellung in Eclipse zu finden, dass die Editor Tabs in mehr als einer Zeile angezeigt werden. Bisher wird immer nur eine Zeile angezeigt und wenn ich 10 Klassen geöffnet habe, sind diese in der Tab Leiste nicht mehr identifizierbar, es sei denn ich gehe mit dem Mauszeiger auf einen Tab.
Eigentlich müsste meine Problem recht einfach zu lösen sein, aber ich finde die entsprechenden Option einfach nicht. Ich hoffe aber, dass es sie gibt, weil das sonst ein echter Markel an dieser Plattform wäre!


DANKE

Bubbche


----------



## TheBug (18. Januar 2004)

*Package Explorer...*

Wenn Du den Package Explorer darstellst, dann kannst Du ja dort durch Doppelklick die gewünschte Klasse wählen.

Wie man die Tableiste mehrzeilig schalten kann, ist mir leider auch nicht bekannt.

Grüsse
AnotherBug ;-)


----------

